# Help me specify my Isasmedjan custom gyuto!



## Knivperson (Apr 2, 2021)

Hi guys.

Soon Jonas from Isasmedjan will make me a custom knife. Id like to hear your thoughts on my wish list of specifications.

How I use and maintain knives:
I mostly chop, push or pull cut. I can sharpen myself, so edge retention isnt a problem.

Ive thought about the following:

255 mm
56 mm
Around 4,5 mm above the heel with aggressive distal taper.
Profile kinda like masamoto ks, with a laser thin tip for ghosting onions and the like. Convex grind. Tip shouldnt be too high, no higher than mid heel, and the edge with a subtle curve that will look almost flat, like the KS. Balance point at pinch grip or slightly in front of it.

A go-mai construction with a some hard carbon steel core of Jonas recommendation and preference, an in between layer of nickel (inspired by the Xerxes drop) and wrought iron cladding. Of course with Viking kanji and, in the theme, ash wood burl (ash like yggdrasil), maybe with a small copper ferrule.

Of course Ill ask for nice fit and finish with rounded choil and spine etc. 

Any thoughts on this?
What would you adjust? This is my first custom, and Im super excited. ❤


----------



## RDalman (Apr 2, 2021)

Hss, atleast m2, cladding for scratch resistance


----------



## Knivperson (Apr 2, 2021)

Hss and m2 are steels? Sorry for my lack of knowledge. Would a copper or bronze ferrule match ash best? Im looking for a japanese performer with some nordic aesthetics.


----------



## RDalman (Apr 2, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> Hss and m2 are steels? Sorry for my lack of knowledge. Would a copper or bronze ferrule match ash best? Im looking for a japanese performer with some nordic aesthetics.


M2 is a hss (high speed steel) and terrible to forge, I'm just pulling jonas leg


----------



## RDalman (Apr 2, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> Hss and m2 are steels? Sorry for my lack of knowledge. Would a copper or bronze ferrule match ash best? Im looking for a japanese performer with some nordic aesthetics.


I dislike metal spacers with wood btw, and would advice to steer clear


----------



## Knivperson (Apr 2, 2021)

Haha oh now I get it. Okay I just thought of wrought iron because a lot of his knives in this are beautiful. Maybe your right, and with so much going on with the blade, maybe a clean wood handle would be best. Maybe even just plain ash. I thought of maybe suggesting Jonas to use some local swedish core iron and wood. But the core I will let him choose, he is the expert on what he heat treats the best.


----------



## RDalman (Apr 2, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> Haha oh now I get it. Okay I just thought of wrought iron because a lot of his knives in this are beautiful. Maybe your right, and with so much going on with the blade, maybe a clean wood handle would be best. Maybe even just plain ash. I thought of maybe suggesting Jonas to use some local swedish core iron and wood. But the core I will let him choose, he is the expert on what he heat treats the best.


Good call! And I agree on wrought iron!


----------



## RDalman (Apr 2, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> Haha oh now I get it. Okay I just thought of wrought iron because a lot of his knives in this are beautiful. Maybe your right, and with so much going on with the blade, maybe a clean wood handle would be best. Maybe even just plain ash. I thought of maybe suggesting Jonas to use some local swedish core iron and wood. But the core I will let him choose, he is the expert on what he heat treats the best.


Btw If I where to get Jonas to make me something, handle wise I would go for stacked birch bark! Apart from looks insanely good feel in hand, and will outlast the blade!


----------



## Knivperson (Apr 2, 2021)

Question: The nickel layer will create that silvery line, right?


----------



## Knivperson (Apr 2, 2021)

This wrought iron cladding is beautiful is my opinion:









240 Gyuto etched


240mm Gyuto Inhouse forged sanmaiconstruction with Böhler TWR coresteel heattreated to 63-64hrc. Wroughtiron cladding. Coresteel is polished but...




www.isasmedjan.com


----------



## Knivperson (Apr 2, 2021)

This silvery stuff, what is it? 





@RDalman


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 2, 2021)

Ask him to make a damascus Puuka or Seax


----------



## Knivperson (Apr 3, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> This silvery stuff, what is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anybody who knows what the silvery metal is?


----------



## Knivperson (Apr 3, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Ask him to make a damascus Puuka or Seax


Was going for a gyuto. But a Kris could be interesting, quite some chance of accordion cuts when chopping though.


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 3, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> Anybody who knows what the silvery metal is?


Not quite sure what the silvery metal in a damascus pattern is.


----------



## Knivperson (Apr 3, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Not quite sure what the silvery metal in a damascus pattern is.


What about the picture from insta?


----------



## cotedupy (Apr 3, 2021)

RDalman said:


> I dislike metal spacers with wood btw, and would advice to steer clear



Is that an aesthetic thing, or some other reason? My own favourite look is wood - metal -horn. Though I'd certainly agree that Jonas' one-piece wood handles are so gorgeous that I'd definitely go for one straight up.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Apr 3, 2021)

Wrought iron cladding stainless core = the future.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Apr 3, 2021)

cotedupy said:


> Is that an aesthetic thing, or some other reason? My own favourite look is wood - metal -horn. Though I'd certainly agree that Jonas' one-piece wood handles are so gorgeous that I'd definitely go for one straight up.


They hurt sore fingers.


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 3, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Wrought iron cladding stainless core = the future.


No honyaki? Hard pass.


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 3, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> What about the picture from insta?



The slivery metal line or silvery metal dots below the slivery metal line?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Apr 3, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> No honyaki? Hard pass.


Honyaki san-mai


----------



## RDalman (Apr 3, 2021)

cotedupy said:


> Is that an aesthetic thing, or some other reason? My own favourite look is wood - metal -horn. Though I'd certainly agree that Jonas' one-piece wood handles are so gorgeous that I'd definitely go for one straight up.


For me both look and feel.


----------



## Knivperson (Apr 3, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> The slivery metal line or silvery metal dots below the slivery metal line?


The silvery line between the light grey and dark grey metal. @M1k3


----------



## juice (Apr 3, 2021)

I'd get one of his specialties - a Serbian Cleaver. They're killer.


----------



## IsoJ (Apr 3, 2021)

Sounds like you want Jonas to do his version of KS for you. For handle, I would go for what Robin said, stacked birch bark


----------



## Knivperson (Apr 3, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> Sounds like you want Jonas to do his version of KS for you. For handle, I would go for what Robin said, stacked birch bark


Yeah but more work horseish


----------



## Knivperson (Apr 3, 2021)

@RDalman and others - what is the silvery metal line in the above posted instagram photo? Is it nickel or?


----------



## AT5760 (Apr 3, 2021)

His birchbark handles are unique and awesome. That would be on my request list for sure.


----------



## RDalman (Apr 3, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> @RDalman and others - what is the silvery metal line in the above posted instagram photo? Is it nickel or?


I couldn't know you need to ask the maker.


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 3, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> @RDalman and others - what is the silvery metal line in the above posted instagram photo? Is it nickel or?


Most likely but the maker would know for sure.


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 3, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Ask him to make a damascus Puuka or Seax


After consulting with my oracle, I'll have to suggest a Serbian Cleaver.


----------



## Knivperson (Apr 3, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> After consulting with my oracle, I'll have to suggest a Serbian Cleaver.


Sounds cool, but I really think they look... Different. Like a santoku with dwarfism - no offence.


----------



## DrEriksson (Apr 3, 2021)

I told Jonas I wanted a honyaki, about 25, thin tip and the crazy handle. He did the rest. Could not be happier. You might find some inspiration, but my ordering was basically opposite from yours with lots of things specified.

Below is a link to my Imgur for the knife and a review I posted on Reddit.


----------



## Barmoley (Apr 3, 2021)

I would not dictate a maker how to build his San mai. I would also advice not to go in that much detail on the whole construction. You will most likely be disappointed, unless you have lots and lots of experience and truly know what you want. I would describe what you like and length and height preference, handle preference, balance and let the maker do his thing.


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 3, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> Sounds cool, but I really think they look... Different. Like a santoku with dwarfism - no offence.


Get one that's like 270x60


----------



## Knivperson (Apr 3, 2021)

DrEriksson said:


> I told Jonas I wanted a honyaki, about 25, thin tip and the crazy handle. He did the rest. Could not be happier. You might find some inspiration, but my ordering was basically opposite from yours with lots of things specified.
> 
> Below is a link to my Imgur for the knife and a review I posted on Reddit.



Very helpfull my friend, thanks!!!


----------



## Knivperson (Apr 3, 2021)

Barmoley said:


> I would not dictate a maker how to build his San mai. I would also advice not to go in that much detail on the whole construction. You will most likely be disappointed, unless you have lots and lots of experience and truly know what you want. I would describe what you like and length and height preference, handle preference, balance and let the maker do his thing.


Thanks, this is my first custom so I really dont know how this stuff works.

Just curious, what would be your preferred height for 255mm? And why?


----------



## Barmoley (Apr 3, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> Thanks, this is my first custom so I really dont know how this stuff works.
> 
> Just curious, what would be your preferred height for 255mm? And why?


For 255 I would say 53-55, but it is very personal. It depends on your height and board and counter height. Some people like taller some shorter. For me 53-55 is best and tall enough for interesting geometry. On the other hand my Miz KS was 51 or so and was great.


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 3, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> Thanks, this is my first custom so I really dont know how this stuff works.
> 
> Just curious, what would be your preferred height for 255mm? And why?


Between 50-55mm in my opinion.


----------



## Knivperson (Apr 4, 2021)

Thank you, very helpful. Id like the knife to have that fall through produce feeling. Im thinking that means thin behind the edge and some weight along the spine? Jonas probably knows but..


----------



## cotedupy (Apr 4, 2021)

RDalman said:


> For me both look and feel.



Interesting to hear that from both you and @Carl Kotte . When I include them on handles I do spend quite a lot of time with fine sandpaper, up to about 2k, to get as seamless an integration as possible. And they usually tend to be quite thin (I use washers). So hopefully not too annoying for people, and more just an aesthetic / balance thing.

This thread btw has tipped me over into getting onto Jonas' wait list. I just love the look of his knives, and have wanted one for a while (also obviously yours too RD!). There's something inherently cool about Scandinavian stuff, isn't there. What I want to find next is an Icelandic or Faroese knifemaker...


----------



## McMan (Apr 4, 2021)

Barmoley said:


> I would not dictate a maker how to build his San mai. I would also advice not to go in that much detail on the whole construction. You will most likely be disappointed, unless you have lots and lots of experience and truly know what you want. I would describe what you like and length and height preference, handle preference, balance and let the maker do his thing.


^^Agree

Jonas is a really nice guy, easy to talk to. My suggestion would be to loosen up your specs... 

tell him a little about how you use knives
what one or two features are absolutely essential to you? 
ask what steel he's most excited about or what steel(s) he thinks fit what you've explained about how you use knives.
His work in wrought iron is beautiful. The stacked birch handles are lookers too, though most of the handles he makes seem to suit the knives really well. I think he's got a knack there. Perhaps ask for local woods/materials?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Apr 4, 2021)

cotedupy said:


> Interesting to hear that from both you and @Carl Kotte . When I include them on handles I do spend quite a lot of time with fine sandpaper, up to about 2k, to get as seamless an integration as possible. And they usually tend to be quite thin (I use washers). So hopefully not too annoying for people, and more just an aesthetic / balance thing.
> 
> This thread btw has tipped me over into getting onto Jonas' wait list. I just love the look of his knives, and have wanted one for a while (also obviously yours too RD!). There's something inherently cool about Scandinavian stuff, isn't there. What I want to find next is an Icelandic or Faroese knifemaker...


First, Scandinavian design is always good. If you like beige - as yours truly Does - I recommend Danish design. No other country can squeeze out all that potential from the many hues of beige.

I think Isa and Dalman are both awesome and reasonably beige.

One thing I’ve thought of wrt metal spacers and handles: they seem to have a tendency to show their sharp corners and teeth No matter how flush They’re when leaving the handle maker. Maybe temperature and moist and all that make the wood move?! Idk. Anyways all handles with metal spacers I’ve tried have nibbled at me.


----------



## juice (Apr 4, 2021)

Surely if one is ordering from a particular maker, they know that maker basically makes what they want, so only the finest of details need specifying (handle material, thin tip, basic size, whatever).

Unless it's a Serbian Cleaver, of course, then it's entirely up to Jonas.


----------



## Knivperson (Apr 4, 2021)

McMan said:


> ^^Agree
> 
> Jonas is a really nice guy, easy to talk to. My suggestion would be to loosen up your specs...
> 
> ...


I think it's a good suggestion. Ive found some photos of his previous knives which i really like. Like his etched wrought iron and also he has done a knife with a think nickel foil line that cuts silvery through the rough wrought iron, it's stunning. Im sure we'll have a nice chat. Also being from Denmark myself Id really love to support scandinavian craftmanship. Great advice you guys, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Knivperson (Apr 4, 2021)

Also I thought about locally sourced wood maybe even steel.


----------



## cotedupy (Apr 4, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> First, Scandinavian design is always good. If you like beige - as yours truly Does - I recommend Danish design. No other country can squeeze out all that potential from the many hues of beige.
> 
> I think Isa and Dalman are both awesome and reasonably beige.
> 
> One thing I’ve thought of wrt metal spacers and handles: they seem to have a tendency to show their sharp corners and teeth No matter how flush They’re when leaving the handle maker. Maybe temperature and moist and all that make the wood move?! Idk. Anyways all handles with metal spacers I’ve tried have nibbled at me.





Carl Kotte said:


> First, Scandinavian design is always good. If you like beige - as yours truly Does - I recommend Danish design. No other country can squeeze out all that potential from the many hues of beige.
> 
> I think Isa and Dalman are both awesome and reasonably beige.
> 
> One thing I’ve thought of wrt metal spacers and handles: they seem to have a tendency to show their sharp corners and teeth No matter how flush They’re when leaving the handle maker. Maybe temperature and moist and all that make the wood move?! Idk. Anyways all handles with metal spacers I’ve tried have nibbled at me.



I certainly find this when making things with metal spacers. The process of shaping them on a sander/grinder is quite disruptive to the metal and bond. Ideally I leave them for a couple of weeks and then touch up again at 1.5 / 2k, which I find usually does the trick. But then pressure / temperature differentials if sending stuff overseas does have the potential to disrupt again obviously.


----------



## McMan (Apr 4, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> First, Scandinavian design is always good. If you like beige - as yours truly Does - I recommend Danish design. No other country can squeeze out all that potential from the many hues of beige.
> 
> I think Isa and Dalman are both awesome and reasonably beige.
> 
> One thing I’ve thought of wrt metal spacers and handles: they seem to have a tendency to show their sharp corners and teeth No matter how flush They’re when leaving the handle maker. Maybe temperature and moist and all that make the wood move?! Idk. Anyways all handles with metal spacers I’ve tried have nibbled at me.


Careful Carl... every now and then the Dane's dip towards a burnt ochre...



Carl Kotte said:


> One thing I’ve thought of wrt metal spacers and handles: they seem to have a tendency to show their sharp corners and teeth No matter how flush They’re when leaving the handle maker. Maybe temperature and moist and all that make the wood move?! Idk. Anyways all handles with metal spacers I’ve tried have nibbled at me.


Me too. Temp, different rates of wear, different responses to washing, movement from drying, etc.--whatever it is, it's there


----------



## BillHanna (Apr 4, 2021)

Any makers that are watching: Is it helpful to see how someone holds a knife, or how they cut? Have you ever requested that info? Would it change some of your defaults in making a knife?


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 7, 2021)

BillHanna said:


> Any makers that are watching: Is it helpful to see how someone holds a knife, or how they cut? Have you ever requested that info? Would it change some of your defaults in making a knife?


@Kippington


----------



## Dhoff (Apr 7, 2021)

First of all congratz. Jonas is a joy to work with and I love the custom I got from him.

I'd personally agree with others that state to have less details.

Approximate length, height of heel. Describe your hopes in cutting feel, whether to prioritize food release or the performance in cutting or a nice balance.

If you know your preference, weight and whether to have aggressive distal taper.

Handle material.

And please do have realistic expectations. I personally puke when I see a maker has to sell a knife that was custom because it is 1 mm off in length...

Basically, unless you really know your preferences, describe the performance, feel and dimensions and let him do what he is best at; making awesome knives.


----------



## Kippington (Apr 7, 2021)

BillHanna said:


> Any makers that are watching: Is it helpful to see how someone holds a knife, or how they cut? Have you ever requested that info? Would it change some of your defaults in making a knife?


Hell yes.





Rambling thoughts on gyuto profiles


I've been in a few conversations with people about gyuto profiles, and I've come to the conclusion that I envisage this topic slightly differently from most others. Perhaps my way of thinking is more efficient, or maybe not. I'd like to find out so please feel free to chime in with your...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com




The problem is that most people with enough skill for this to make a difference, they have an idea of this already and don't need me to help them design a knife.


----------



## BillHanna (Apr 7, 2021)

@Kippington i feel like I would be inclined to say: “Hi. I’d like a cleaver. 200ish by 90ish.“ I’d send a photo of me holding one I have, so my grip is seen and my left handedness revealed.

I also have a thought to say what other cleavers I have, to give “you” an idea of how to slot in. Is that too much? Is it intere to you as a maker?


----------



## Kippington (Apr 8, 2021)

BillHanna said:


> @Kippington i feel like I would be inclined to say: “Hi. I’d like a cleaver. 200ish by 90ish.“ I’d send a photo of me holding one I have, so my grip is seen and my left handedness revealed.
> 
> I also have a thought to say what other cleavers I have, to give “you” an idea of how to slot in. Is that too much? Is it intere to you as a maker?



I can't help you with cleavers sorry, I've personally never used one in a professional capacity.


----------

